# Stasi-Protokoll 123-xu/31.05.2002



## Devilfrank (1 Juni 2002)

Liebe Genossinen und Genossen,

nach nunmehr 12 Jahren geduldiger Untergrundarbeit sind wir jetzt in das Stadium der aktiven Manipulation getreten. Es ist uns endlich gelungen den Staatsapparat des Staates für uns einzuspannen, den wir mit allen Mitteln bekämpfen. Durch die geduldige und feinsinnige Arbeit unserer Kundschafter und Tschekisten wird in Kürze in der Bundesrepublik der totale Überwachungsstaat geschaffen. Endlich haben wir das Ziel erreicht, das wir in 40 Jahren DDR aufgrund fehlender Mittel und technischer Voraussetzungen nicht geschafft haben. Jeglicher elektronischer Datenverkehr wird in Echtzeit überwacht. Es ist einigen unserer tapferen Genossen sogar gelungen, diese Methode bei unserem Erzfeind - USA - anzubringen und das FBI in unserem Sinne zu manipulieren.
Ich bin stolz euch sagen zu können: Wir stehen kurz vor der totalen Informationskontrolle und haben uns damit ein mächtiges Instrument zur Manipulation geschaffen. Dadurch werden wir weltweit den Sieg des Sozialismus endlich erreichen. 


Realsatire??? Macht euch selbst einen Reim darauf.  :evil: 
Weitere Info: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/fr-31.05.02-000/

Gruss Frank


----------



## Hotline-Dödel (5 Juni 2002)

die totale Überwachung gibt es schon seit geraumer Zeit. Ich sage nur "Echelon".

http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/special/ech/6639/1.html


Aber jetzt wird vom Staat versucht, die Sache zu legalisieren.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2002)

Die totale Überwachung existiert wie mein Vorredner schon sagte , schon seit einiger zeit . Aber trotz aller staatlicher Kontrolle wird man sich trotzdem wenn man weis wie ohne Überwachung bewegen können . Solange das Internet existiert und es mehrere Staaten mit verschiedenen gesetzgebungen zu diesem Thema existieren kann man Überwachung umgehen .

Auserdem ist wohl ein weiteres Problem für den Staat die masse an Daten die Täglich über das Internet laufen , was eine wirkliche lückenlose Überwachung wohl nicht möglich machen wird .

Aber trotz allem ist die Entwicklung wie sie derzeit voranschreitet sehr sehr bedenklich , nur leider merken es die wenigstens das Orwell langsam aber sicher wirklichkeit wird . Die rechte des einzelnen werden ausgehölt , unterwandert und sobald irgendwo eine Möglichkeit gesehen wird ( ein Vorwand ) werden die rechte auch offiziell beschnitten . Sehr sehr bedenklich die Entwicklung derzeit .


----------

